# 1:16 Scale



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone biult rolling stock in this scale? If so would you posts some pictures? Thanks


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I know 1/16 scale is used a lot for model cars (automobiles) and such..but it doesnt make much sense
for Large Scale trains..
45mm track in 1/16 scale equals a prototype gauge of 28.35" or 720mm..
that doesnt sound like any real prototype gauge..so I doubt 1/16 scale trains are being done..
although, google brought up this!

1/16 scale military train

the page doesnt say why he is using 1/16 scale specifically..probably to match 1/16 scale military models.
but again, the resulting track gauge wouldnt make any sense, prototypically..although if you have a lot of 1/16 scale cars, trucks, military models, etc..the gauge doesnt *have* to matter!  you can just say its "narrow gauge"..problem solved. 

There is 1/16 scale in the live steam world, but not running on 45mm track..
its 3/4 inch scale, (0.75 of an inch = 1 foot) models of standard gauge prototypes, running on 3.5" gauge track.

Scot


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By chrisb on 22 Jul 2011 06:20 AM 
Has anyone biult rolling stock in this scale? If so would you posts some pictures? Thanks
Hmmmm. Looks like you are out there by yourself there, Chris.

Never heard of 1/16th scale, me, and I've been modelling trains in all scales except S since the early 1950's. Why 1/16th scale? With 7/8th scale and even 1/12th scale gaining popularity, why start a new scale so near?

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 22 Jul 2011 06:54 AM 
I know 1/16 scale is used a lot for model cars (automobiles) and such..but it doesnt make much sense
for Large Scale trains..Scot

Actually, the most dominant large scale for model cars is 1/18th, not 1/16th. Bburago, Kyosho and many other make automobile models in this scale, but I've only ever seen a few tractors [Ertl] in this scale.

Heng Long, Tamiya and a few others make radio-controlled tanks and so on in 1/16ht scale, BTW, but as you note, I've never heard of trains in this scale that were not 3.5" live steam, usually running on a raised track and passenger hauling.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris, 
Could you possibly mean 16mm scale or 1:19 as practiced a lot in Britain? 
Tom


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Chris, 
There are some beautiful cars and locomotives build to 1:16 by Gordon Birrell and Marty Jones among others. 
Please check Terrapin website, and flickr photo-stream of Gordon, some of this and other work has been featured in the Narrow Gauge Annuals (Westlake Publishers) 
Here are a few links to begin with: 
http://www.terrapinnarrowgaugesociety.com/MJ_Plymouth.htm 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594206090235/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594516248962/ 
1:16 is very good choice and a great scale for any 2'6" prototypes on 45mm (decimal values rounded off of course) 
One very well known commercially available model in this scale is Accucraft Fort Wilderness with coaches. 
Aster also has a small narrow gauger with coaches in (nearly) that scale. 
Best wishes from Taipei, Zubi


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I strated detailing a 1:16 caterpillar crawler which has become some what of an obsession. Anyways, I thought about doing a few flat cars in 1:16 but not really thinking of a whole train.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I model 1:16 on 45mm track, comes to 28" gauge. Here's standard gauge and narrow gauge boxcars side by side. By the way, 1:16 used by live steamers as a ride "on" scale. 









Harvey C. 

part


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Harvey 

Interesting that you chose 3/4" /ft for two foot gauge modeling [The car above looks remarkably like boxcar "A" of the B&B] rather than 7/8" / ft [ 1:13.7] which is true 2 ft gauge with Ga 1 track. Commercially available trucks, wheels, locomotive chassis and detail parts available in 7/8n2 from Ozark, Sierra valley, and Steve King [7/8 Railway equipment]. 

Nice looking model, but I think you are out there as a party of ONE [at least for now].


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, today I learned something new....thank you. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## ron736 (Jan 2, 2008)

I currently model in 1/16 scale also. There are several good reasons for using the scale.

One reason is the mass of fine models in cars,trucks,military,and farm equiment.

Another reason for using the scale is the ease of converting plans and finding scale materials.

I have been scaling both 1/20 and 7/8th parts as many are usable because some are large

or small and work fine.

Attached is a link to the 7/8th forum of some of my projects. The photos do not show

current progress. The models shown are currently painted and weathered needing only a couple details.


http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php?topic=16682542.0


Ron Knepp


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

What I know of 1/16 scale models is the original ERTL farm toys (Tru-Scale) - die cast tractors, plows, hay bailer, manure spreader, grain wagon...etc. My brother and I had some (and I still have them). You can get an awful lot of different tractors in 1/16 scale. I think there is a pick-up truck available also.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Why 1:16 rather than 1:13.7 ? 
1. I can do the math in my head. 1/16"=1" 
2. One of my 1st steamers was a Steamlines Aileen which was 1:16 scale 
3. Kit-bashes from 1:20.3 work out better than going to 1:13.7 

Harvey C.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been looking into up-scaling from 1/20 to 1/18 scale because of the availability of action figures in that size. If you're not a "rivet counter", it doesn't take much to do that. All I need to do is raise the height of the cabs on the engines, and the cabooses. I don't have passenger cars, so that's not a problem. These are for my veggie garden railroad, the Corn and Bean Central.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Amber on 30 Jul 2011 10:24 AM 
I've been looking into up-scaling from 1/20 to 1/18 scale because of the availability of action figures in that size. If you're not a "rivet counter", it doesn't take much to do that. All I need to do is raise the height of the cabs on the engines, and the cabooses. I don't have passenger cars, so that's not a problem. These are for my veggie garden railroad, the Corn and Bean Central.  


Why not just keep all the trains in 1/20 scale and use the 1/18 scale figures with them?
I dont see much point in modyfing locos and rolling stock to switch from 1/20 to 1/18..

A average size man, lets say 5' 6", is 3.66" tall in 1/18 scale.

3.66" in 1/20.3 scale is 6' 2" tall..

you can just say the 1/18 scale figures are "tall people" in 1/20 scale!  

since there is no set size for a person, it just seems easier to just use the 1/18 figures for 1/20 rolling stock and dont modify anything..
of course, if you *want* to modify rolling stock to 1/18 scale, certaintly nothing wrong with that! 

Scot


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Most of my stuff is the older Bachmann equipment, I don't think much of it was made to 1/20 scale at that time. It looks to be 1/22 scale. The cab on the "Big Hauler" is pretty low, and my saddle tank engine doesn't seem much bigger. If they were actually 1/20 scale, they'd probably look ok with the action figures. My Han Solo figure scales out to about 6'6" or so, that's not too bad really. The old G.I. Joe figures that were my son's some years ago are about the same. I probably could just get away with raising the cabs on the engines so that a figure could stand inside it, and that would be fine.


----------



## wahiba (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi 

I'm a new boy and found this forum searching out 1/16 scale. Here in the UK it is a popular scale for model trams - streetcars or trolleys as they are known as as well. Standard gauge means 3.5" track but usually made from rails intended for G/gauge 1 1.75". I have yet to build anything but intend having a go, starting by using old meccano (erector) bits I have. 

Trams/trolleys work at this scale, at least older models do, because only a single vehicle is made, not a train. 

Some 1/16 trams running here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhk7Pd6i51A


----------



## raleav14 (Feb 6, 2014)

It's not rolling stock.. but it's 1:16 scale none-the less. I just aquired this from a good friend of my dad who spent numerous hours on this Alco Switcher. It took him over 8 years to build. It doesn't have a motor in it, although he did build a battery compartment under the cab for the front and rear lights, and the gauges in the cab itself. It's extremely detailed. Made of aluminum, brass and some wood.. all scratch built. I can get better pictures if anyone is interested. 
Trying to figure out how to post a pictu


----------



## raleav14 (Feb 6, 2014)

Posted By raleav14 on 05 Feb 2014 07:20 PM 
It's not rolling stock.. but it's 1:16 scale none-the less. I just aquired this from a good friend of my dad who spent numerous hours on this Alco Switcher. It took him over 8 years to build. It doesn't have a motor in it, although he did build a battery compartment under the cab for the front and rear lights, and the gauges in the cab itself. It's extremely detailed. Made of aluminum, brass and some wood.. all scratch built. I can get better pictures if anyone is interested. 
Trying to figure out how to post


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There is a prototype for almost any scale! 
Both these railways would suit 1:16 on 45mm track. They both had Baldwin 2-6-0T. 

Snailbeach District Railway - 2'4" (711mm) Gauge 
Glyn Valley Tramway - 2'4-1/2" (724mm) Gauge










Andrew


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Here is a Double Fairlie and coaches I built in 1:16
The correct scale would be 1:19 in O gauge (32 mm) and 1:13 in G scale (45mm) as the original gauge was 23-1/2"
I drew the plans for the 1:13 scale and it was just too big for my taste
The Brits do 1:19 for this very narrow gauge and usually make the models with adjustable gauge so they are in scale on 32mm track
I decided to split the difference and ended up with the look I wanted.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice models Bill. I have a brass SanCheng Double Fairlie in 1:19 but gauged to 45mm (32mm was also made). As you said they are correctly scaled on 32mm gauge but I have no intention to lay 32mm track though. My model's 45mm gauge looks way wide compared to the prototype. Interesting how you split the difference. Is that so it looks better on 45mm gauge track, to retain the very narrow look? The prototype is quite small so would not get too big as a model in 1:16 but huge in 1:13.7. 
It is an oddity for 7/8ths to the inch models in 1:19 being gauged for 45mm. Interesting how the Australian NA class 30" gauge model being made by Accucraft is to be done in 1:19. Not accurate but will look very close to correct. The correct scale would have to be 1:16.9 on 45mm gauge and would then be much larger than other narrow gauge models. 

Scale accuracy has to be compromised at times for various reasons, often so it 'fits in' size wise with other models or so it can be run on our popular model track gauge. I suspect in your case you chose 1:16 to retain the similar very narrow look on 45mm gauge while not letting the model get too big. 

The original poster of his thread needed 1:16 railway models to match his 1:16 military models. The options are not always ideal when it comes to scales.

Andrew


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

With me it was kind of like a Goldilocks thing. One was too small and didn't reflect the very narrow gauge look and the other would have been about the size of a K 37
I have had many comments from people who have ridden the real one that the engine looks exactly like the prototype and never a question as to the scale. So, I guess I got it right
The only drawback was that I had to make the coaches also
I think at the end of the day, if you are going to build your own, you should do what you think looks good and then do a scale drawing before starting the job
Accucraft also did their Garratt in 1:19 which is correct for 32 mm but not 45 mm as it runs on the Ffesteniog railway as does the Fairlies.


----------

